# [SOLVED] i have no sound



## joe85 (Jan 21, 2008)

i have no sound on my computer and my speakers are not providing sound. i have treid them on vaious sources e.g. ipod and work fine. i go to click my volume control and a message comes up saying i have no mixer. i follow the instuctions and nothing. all the sound drivers i try to install have yellow explanation marks on them . i own a dell DC051 and have tried the dell website to download the driver but i do that and i get a error message saying system cannot download driver after i reset my systwem. i belive my sound card is bulit into the motherboard and have no additnal add ons please help


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: i have no sound*

Hi, welcome to TSF. :wave:

It sounds  like Dell isn't providing the correct driver.

Download and run *Everest*. 
That program will produce a list of what's inside your computer. 
In Everest press Computer - then Summary. Save the report as plain text. Please post back, with that report as an attachment.


----------



## joe85 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: i have no sound*

the website has no link to the download the programme?


----------



## joe85 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: i have no sound*

the site has no link to the actuall download of the programme?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: i have no sound*

Well, yes it has.
Here's a direct link: http://files3.majorgeeks.com/files/696b35cc35e710279b9c2dedc08e22d7/systeminfo/everesthome220.exe


----------



## joe85 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: i have no sound*

this is the report


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: i have no sound*

Thanks.

Download *this driver*.

Uninstall any sound driver you may have installed (in Control Panel >> Add or remove programs).

Install the downloaded driver and reboot.


----------



## joe85 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: i have no sound*

i downloaded the driver you suggested it went through the wizard and i turned off my computer on and off and nothing happend do i need to install it agen or add it to anything?


----------



## joe85 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: i have no sound*

the software went through the wizard and nothing happend it said it finished then i turned off my computer on and off and still nothing


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: i have no sound*

What's the computer model? (DC051 is the motherboard, I believe)

Have a look in Device manager. (Click Start > Run
Type devmgmt.msc and click OK.)
Any yellow or red "marks"?


----------



## joe85 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: i have no sound*

yes there is "SIS 7081 audio driver and "PCI" device under system devices. and its a dell dimension DC051


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: i have no sound*

This doesn't make sense. :4-dontkno

Everest says "Intel audio".

Device manager says "SiS 7081"?

Is it the same computer???

Uninstall the audio in Device manager.

Then - try *this driver*.


----------



## joe85 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: i have no sound*

yeh it is the same computer i tried the suggested driver but it says system dosent support the driver in an error code any thing else i can do


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: i have no sound*

I'll ask somebody else to have a look.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: i have no sound*

According to *info at DELL * that I have found, DC051 refers to the system BIOS CODE


> How Do I Identify the System BIOS Code?
> 
> On Sept 26, 2005, a change was implemented in the BIOS where the system type is displayed on certain Dell computers. The BIOS now displays a system code instead of a system name.


a table is given in the link referring to the DC051 being 

Dimension 3100c (Japan only)









The specs are found *here*



> Computer Information
> 
> *Chipset* Intel 915GV
> 
> ...


manuals are found *here*


I traced a driver to this link *here*

SIGMATEL STAC 92XX C-Major HD Audio however since Everest recognises it as an Intel 82801FB ICH6 - High Definition Audio Controller [B-2] you may well want to try that too if you haven't already done so.
look for drivers at Intel starting *here *


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: i have no sound*

Hi,
Just a suggestion. Do you have 2 soundcards installed, one integrated/onboard (Intel Audio) and another that is connected to a PCI slot (SIS 7018)
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## joe85 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: i have no sound*

ive tried to install every driver suggested to me it runs through the wizard fine but when rebooted it keeps comming up with an error code saying system does not support driver. I tried installing the hardware through the control pannel by adding a new hardware and i get the old code 10? ive tried everything. i think i have 1 soundcards i have none attached just built in.


----------



## joe85 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: i have no sound*

ive tried to install every driver suggested to me it runs through the wizard fine but when rebooted it keeps comming up with an error code saying system does not support driver. I tried installing the hardware through the control pannel by adding a new hardware and i get the old code 10? ive tried everything. i think i have 1 soundcards i have none attached just built in.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: i have no sound*

Hi Joe85,
Well we tried all the intel and Dell drivers, Lets try the SIS driver
Double check the device manager. See if it says SIS 7018 Audio instead of SIS 7081
It should be SIS 7018 and if it is then try this driver:
http://www.sis.com/download/download_step1.php

Besure to remove any other driver in add/remove programs that you may have previously installed.
Double check you speaker connections. Are your speaker connection higher up on the tower near your USB and monitor or on the lower end of the tower? 
If you could take a picture of the back of this tower and Post it that many help. I am still thinking 2 sound cards, but I could be wrong.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: i have no sound*

It seems that there are some problems with High definition audio drivers and Microsoft has addressed those problems *here* and *here*

However I would not inflict those links on the unwary or uneducated (PC-Wise) to sort out their problems.

Some Manufacturers have patches that need to be applied in order to get the audio to function. I have found a patch applicable to HP systems but as yet nothing for DELL unless it's on the Dell site & I missed it .


----------



## joe85 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: i have no sound*

i did have the driver 7018 dowloaded so this was the wrong 1 as you said. i tried clicking the link u sent me for the 7081 and it diddnt work. i tried searchig for it myself and once i downloaded it all i did was extracted the files and nothing happend?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: i have no sound*

Can you post a sdreen shot of your Device manager. Here is a linkin how to:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/content/Software/Articles/151.html
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## joe85 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: i have no sound*

my connections for the speakers are located on the far left of the computer at the back placed next to the usb ports. i was installing the 7018 as u said was incorrect i treid to follow your link to the download for 7081 and it diddnt work. so i tried to look for it on my own i downloaded it but all that happend was it told me to extract the files so i did and nothing happend i just gained an extra folder i dnt no what to do with it when i clikced open. Do you need to install it any way? ive deleted all previouly downloaded files


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: i have no sound*

Ok, lets see if we can clear this up.
Is the device in error (in device manager a SIS 7081 or 7018
Can you Post a screen shot of your device manager? (see my previou post)
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## joe85 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: i have no sound*

the 7018 which was in error i delted that driver now but yeh basically it had a yellow explanation mark on the driver and error code 10 when i tried to install it. I have tried downloading 7081 and all it comes up with is open file at first then i open the files and it recomends to extract files so i do then nothing


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: i have no sound*

Can you Post a screen shot of your device manager? (see my previou post)
This is how:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/content/Software/Articles/151.html
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## joe85 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: i have no sound*

this is the shot


----------



## joe85 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: i have no sound*

eie u get the screenshot


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: i have no sound*

Looks OK.

Let's see if PC Wizard (link in my signature) can give us some hints.

In PC Wizard - click the Multimedia icon. Please post a screenshot.


----------



## joe85 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: i have no sound*

i havent got a mulitmedia button


----------



## joe85 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: i have no sound*

found it


----------



## joe85 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: i have no sound*

got it?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: i have no sound*

Thanks.
It's an Intel audio device (as stated before).

Uninstall ALL audio drivers in Control Panel >> Add or remove programs.
If you have iTunes installed - remove that too.

Install the *Intel® Chipset Software Installation Utility*.

Reboot.

Install the *Realtek ALCxxx Driver*.

Reboot again.


----------



## joe85 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: i have no sound*

this is what happens when i try the 1st download


----------



## joe85 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: i have no sound*

????????


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: i have no sound*










I have to do some research, but will return.


----------



## joe85 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: i have no sound*

now i must of delted a hardware wen i was deleting drivers for auido and nothing works now keeps telling me i need 2 instaull stuff


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: i have no sound*

Dell must have done something to their boards to make it slightly incompatible with the Intel,drivers ..

A few posts ago your PC had no exclamations marks against your sound devices and I thought we were getting close... I have been monitoring everyones attempts and tryingt to come up with something that no-one had thought of ..

At the moment I would suggest a visit into BIOS and search for the Audio to see if it is disabled there .. If it is, it needs to be enabled .. then a restore to that earlier position where the sound devices were working OK ..

sometimes there is so much going on inside the BIOS that it's easy to miss some items that are hidden out of sight .. make sure you scroll down to check if any oitems are off screen .. I have been caught out myself a few times


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: i have no sound*

also


> i believe my sound card is built into the motherboard


do you have your motherboard disk?
when did this issue/problem start? did you add any software or hardware beforehand?
next time you attempt to install the driver, disable your antivirus.. and do it in safemode.


----------



## joe85 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: i have no sound*

1). how do i get into the BIOS mode? and this problem occured a week ago when my pc had to be rebooted and i lost everything. i dont no about the motherborad question as i do not no how to look


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: i have no sound*

Hi Joe,
If this is a Dell you press the F2 key to enter SETUP (BIOS) when the PC first boots up at the splash screen. Some PC you may have to press DEL or F1 . The audio is usually in the advance section. Be sure that ONBOARD SOUND/AUDIO is enabled. If you are unsure, set the BIOS to the Default Setting and save the settings upon exiting.

Do you still have errors in the device manager?
Is there a tag on the back or side off this computer that has numers and letters (Service tag)? If so please post what they are.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## joe85 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: i have no sound*

im going to try that now and yeh i have a serial number:5V25C2J, model numberCNE, mig date 070606


----------



## joe85 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: i have no sound*

i have checked it and it is tured on the model number is DC051 dimension if u diddnt no and yes here you go.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: i have no sound*

Thanks,
This number 5V25C2J tells us what you have (a Dell 3100C)

First, do you have any errors in the device manager? 
Please post a screen shot if you do before proceeding. 

Second, have you run a full Microsoft Update? 
If not please do so before proceeding.

The link for the drivers are here:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...=DIM_PNT_P4_3100C&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid=

There are 2 drivers listed. Try the first driver (Creative Labs - Application). Read the instructions as how to download and install.
Let us know how you make out.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## joe85 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: i have no sound*

no i havent tried the full update how do i do that? and yes ill send u a screenshot of my device mananger.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: i have no sound*

Hi joe85
Do this to get your updates. I have posted a screen shot
Do all the updates first. It may ask you to reboot several times, but go back each time and check again until no more updates will install.
let us know when this is done.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## joe85 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: i have no sound*

i have installed all the possible updates on my computer and rebooted what now?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: i have no sound*

Hi,
Please post a screenshot of the device manager. Here is how:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/content/Software/Articles/151.html
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## joe85 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: i have no sound*

yeh sure here


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: i have no sound*

It looks like you're missing that Microsoft UAA patch for HDA (High Definition Audio). You're audio drivers have been accepted and look healthy. Your NIC (Network Interface Card) driver needs tweaking .. maybe another driver is required to get it working.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: i have no sound*

Hi Joe85,
I agree with Done Fishin. You need the AUU Driver. Try this driver:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...&OSFullName=Windows* XP Home Edition&lang=eng
Install this first!
You should also install the NIC driver here:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...-1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=5&fileid=136142
You may have to reinstall the sound driver here:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...-1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=3&fileid=150155
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## joe85 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: i have no sound*

its working i have sound!!! thank u so much seriolsly i thought this website wouldnt give out good advice but im using it again if i have problems cant thank you enough the sound seems fine now ill post agaen soon just in case but it seems great!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: i have no sound*

Hi joe85,
Is there any other errors in the device manager? Is it all good!
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## joe85 (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: i have no sound*

no nothing i followed the last downloads u suggested and its fine thanks alot


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Well done guys .. patience is rewarded ..


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Glad you got it fixed. Great job Bill. :smile:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: i have no sound*



joe85 said:


> its working i have sound!!! thank u so much seriolsly i thought this website wouldnt give out good advice but im using it again if i have problems cant thank you enough the sound seems fine now ill post agaen soon just in case but it seems great!


Hi Joe85:wave:,
I am glad to help and you seem to be all set.ray:
Yes, there are people on the forum that do give out ill advised info, but that is why this forum WORKS AS A TEAM to try and resoulve problems such as yours:1angel:. Behind the seens there have been numerous people helping me to help you fix this problemray:. These people also do thier best and try to weed the miss info out. I know it has been a battle for you, but I hope you are satisfied with the results.
It has been my pleasure to help you:grin:
Do not be a stranger, it is a great place to learn.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## joe85 (Jan 21, 2008)

yeh ive tried others in the past and there instructions complicated and misleading i will reccomend it to any 1 with a problem


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks joe85,
I hope to see you around the TSF forum.
It is a great place to learn (I still am).
Good luck with your unit.
Thanks,
Bill


----------

